# Wanna get inked??



## Sandie S-R (Apr 23, 2007)

I received this email this morning from Peggy Howell of NAAFA. If you are interested, contact her directly at: [email protected]

It would be fun if someone from Dimensions could do this!!

Sandie





> Have you ever wanted to be tattooed on TV? How about Miami Ink? I
> have been contacted to Miami Ink and they are interested in having a
> NAAFA member who is outgoing and vocal about size acceptance try out
> to be on their show. Since they contacted NAAFA, I would prefer it
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 23, 2007)

Oooh I hope someone wants to do this! I'm jealous! That would be really fun!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 23, 2007)

The show has... sponsors? Sounds like a raw deal to me.:batting: NAAFAns are superstars and should be comped as such.


----------



## wrench13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sandie,

I DO have a planned BBW tat , a nice fat juicy pirate girl ( arrggghh), but I will be damned if I am flying myself to Miami, putting myself up at a hotel, while that TV show gets another essentially free episode. 

Sorry, no dice.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2007)

wrench13 said:


> Sandie,
> 
> I DO have a planned BBW tat , a nice fat juicy pirate girl ( arrggghh), but I will be damned if I am flying myself to Miami, putting myself up at a hotel, while that TV show gets another essentially free episode.
> 
> Sorry, no dice.



Hey Wrench,
Not to be stealing your design, but... Did you design it yourself, or where the heck did you find a fat female figure? I wouldn't mind seeing a picture or a website that you know of, if you are willing to divulge!!

I've been looking for some ideas and have some potential ideas (including some that Ned posted earlier...), but I haven't been able to find many others for comparison of what can be done with a fat girl tat.


Sandie,
I sent in a letter to Ellen, I'll go through the motions of applying to the show and see what happens. It would be a pricy adventure but if it works out time wise I may try it. I would gladly be a spokesman for size acceptance, and if I can get a fat girl tat in the process, the more the merry...

Stan

P.S. Here is the thread I had running a while back:
Tattoo thread:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19121&highlight=tattoo
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TearInYourHand (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh wow! Miami Ink is one of my favorite shows on TV! I love Kat Von D (one of the tattoo artists). :wubu: It's the kind of show that just suuuuucks you in. I just love hearing everyone's stories and reasons why they're getting the tatts. 

I have one tattoo, and I don't think I want to get another. I love my one tat so much!!! I have always heard that getting them is addicting, but I'm so content with mine. If I wanted another though, I'd be all over this.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 23, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Sandie,
> I sent in a letter to Ellen, I'll go through the motions of applying to the show and see what happens. It would be a pricy adventure but if it works out time wise I may try it. I would gladly be a spokesman for size acceptance, and if I can get a fat girl tat in the process, the more the merry...
> 
> Stan



That's very cool, Stan, I can't think of a better representative. Hope it works out!


----------



## elle camino (Apr 23, 2007)

oy.
whenever i see that show i think about how crappy it must be to be tattooed on camera. i don't know about anyone else, but when i'm getting drilled, i'm in pain. and the last thing i want is a camera zooming all up in my grill and some thoroughly disinterested person asking me inane questions about...the size acceptance movement? it all just seems like it'd be incredibly annoying.
PLUS you've got to pay for the tattoo?? what the hell. none of the miami ink guys charge less than $500 an hour, and of all of them, the only one who's even CLOSE to being worth that much is chris garver. and from what i hear, he's not even going to be on the next season of the show so that pretty much rules him out as an option. 
in short: good thread and fascinating look at how the show is 'cast', but nooooo thanks.


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm getting this soon. But he's going to hold a scythe instead of a cane thing.

View attachment 18711


----------



## Deidrababe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi all!

I love that show to DEATH....and I've been planning a new tattoo on my leg for a long time now.....so, YES, I applied.

I know it would be a lot of money...but honestly, I wanted to go and get inked by one of them anyway.....regardless of the shot to be ON THE SHOW.

I love to travel, I love all of the folks on Miami Ink.....and as many of you know, I DO love to be on camera! LOL....I'm so shy...LOL

So, my application was in on Saturday night....

I hope I get picked!!!!!

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> I kinda disagree. Kat's B&W tatts are quite impressive. I like her style. Her Nurse pin-up she did in red/black was most spectacular IMO, and it seems she's branching out a little.
> 
> But yeah, I wouldn't give them a free episode. If you're chosen to get inked, the least they could do is give you the tatt for free. They're raking in business hand over first from the publicity anyway.



Yeah...

I love Kat too. Rach applied to be tatooed by Kat on on her new show in Los Angeles. Kat and Chris are back in LA and doing a show of their own that will start airing this fall. There was a major faling out with Ami James. It's rumored he has an ego.  

Anyway, I had mixed feelings about it too, because I so think they should pay for something. Every TV talkshow and news show I ever did always paid for my air fare, my hotel and money for meals. If they did that, I probably would mind paying for the tat. But yeah they seem pretty stingy about it for an established show. Ami certinaly is making the money...he got some choice deal designing cell phone (his artwork) with Cingular...not to mention the bucks for doing the high dollar tats.

Well, I hope someone we know gets to do this. It's still good PR for us and the movement.


----------



## elle camino (Apr 23, 2007)

missaf said:


> I kinda disagree. Kat's B&W tatts are quite impressive. I like her style. Her Nurse pin-up she did in red/black was most spectacular IMO, and it seems she's branching out a little.


kat's fine, but she's not as good as she charges for. my old coworker ben moss has won every category he's competed against her in (at tat conventions, including the black & grey category) and he charges $200 an hour, if that. there are a ton of amazingly talented greyscale artists out there who don't charge nearly as much. with a kat von d tattoo, you're paying an extra 3-400 an hour just because her face has been on TV a lot. 



missaf said:


> But yeah, I wouldn't give them a free episode. If you're chosen to get inked, the least they could do is give you the tatt for free. They're raking in business hand over first from the publicity anyway.


exactly. in fact it's honestly shocking to me to find out they charge people for the tats they're getting on camera.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

I definitely considered this when I got the notice over the weekend, as it would be a wonderful way to get a beautiful piece that you really couldn't get from them otherwise. I don't really care about having to pick up the expenses... I would for any other tattoo I got, and if you could actually get a work by Garver or Kat... well, that alone is worth the price of admission to me. 

Unfortunately, nothing I want to get done (in theory, don't even have an authentic "next" item) is directly size related/pro-fat, etc. Would be more about me or something. And I'm broke like you read about, so trip to Miami and inking just isn't going to work out.

Good luck to anyone who applies!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 23, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I love that show to DEATH....and I've been planning a new tattoo on my leg for a long time now.....so, YES, I applied.
> 
> ...



You know Deeds, I was thinking of you when I got this email, 'cause I thought you would be perfect for it! I really hope you get the call. I know you would do a great job. Be sure that Yoshi doesn't do the tat (he's a mess).


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's very cool, Stan, I can't think of a better representative. Hope it works out!



Thanks for the support Carrie!



elle camino said:


> ...CLOSE to being worth that much is chris garver.





missaf said:


> I kinda disagree. Kat's B&W tatts are quite impressive. ...



Thanks for posting the advice, I took that to heart (basically, I don't know squat about tats anyway...) I do agree with MissAF, Kat's Marilyn Monroe (monochrome) was quite good. I'm probably going to have to do monochrome to keep it affordable if I qualify... We'll see what happens... Good luck to you Deidrababe, and anybody else who applies!

fa_man_stan

BTW... A quicker link to the application:
http://application-miami-ink.com/
------------------------------------------


----------



## Deidrababe (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe they will pick an FA and a BBW to represent our community????

That would be hella-cool!

Deeds


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 23, 2007)

I would do anything to be tattoed by Ami. :smitten:


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 23, 2007)

I've loved the show ever since I first saw it, and even though I am not a member of NAAFA, I have always wanted to get my Fat Chick tattoo done there, on or off camera. They're extreme artists, and I would love to have them do the work. Fantastic idea. I'll have to find a way to see that episode, if/when it happens.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 23, 2007)

SEND IN ALL THE BIG CUTIES AT THE SAME TIME

No particular reason...

::sets DVR timer to "record all episodes" of Miami Ink::


----------



## Deidrababe (Apr 24, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> You know Deeds, I was thinking of you when I got this email, 'cause I thought you would be perfect for it! I really hope you get the call. I know you would do a great job. Be sure that Yoshi doesn't do the tat (he's a mess).




Well, I got to round two! I got an email stating that they are interested in me and now I have to make a video and send it in!

yay!

I'll keep you all posted!


XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 24, 2007)

That sounds like a blast!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Apr 24, 2007)

I think it would be cool to see some larger people getting inked on the show. I went into the shop when I was in Miami for Super Bowl weekend. The waiting period to get a tattoo was 10 months.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Maybe they will pick an FA and a BBW to represent our community????
> That would be hella-cool!
> Deeds



That would be cool!



Deidrababe said:


> Well, I got to round two! I got an email stating that they are interested in me and now I have to make a video and send it in!
> yay!
> I'll keep you all posted!
> XOXOXO
> Deeds



Congratulations Deidra! Nothing here yet, I just entered my application today, so I'm not giving up yet. Technically, I'm older than what they are looking for...



fatlane said:


> SEND IN ALL THE BIG CUTIES AT THE SAME TIME
> No particular reason...
> ::sets DVR timer to "record all episodes" of Miami Ink::



:: DVR malfunctions, records 12 minutes of Stan's hairy ass getting a tat, endless whimpering and a Jenny Craig commercial with Kirstie Ally :: 
(For all practical purposes, two hairy asses...)


----------



## missaf (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's two more I found in my collection that are possibilities or ideas


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 24, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Well, I got to round two! I got an email stating that they are interested in me and now I have to make a video and send it in!
> 
> yay!
> 
> ...



*
ROOTING FOR YOU!!! i hate the show personally..and having read the whole backstory here....well..i'll keep my opinions to myself LOLOL..but I LOVE that you want to do it and are in round #2 YOU GO GIRL!!! * :kiss2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 24, 2007)

missaf said:


> Here's two more I found in my collection that are possibilities or ideas



Cool drawings Missaf, those are definately potential tattoos! If George Lucas was a FA that's how Princess Leia would have looked!


Here is an earlier thread I posted that has some more ideas for tattoos:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19121&highlight=tattoo

fa_man_stan


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> oy.
> whenever i see that show i think about how crappy it must be to be tattooed on camera. i don't know about anyone else, but when i'm getting drilled, i'm in pain. and the last thing i want is a camera zooming all up in my grill and some thoroughly disinterested person asking me inane questions about...the size acceptance movement? it all just seems like it'd be incredibly annoying.
> PLUS you've got to pay for the tattoo?? what the hell. none of the miami ink guys charge less than $500 an hour, and of all of them, the only one who's even CLOSE to being worth that much is chris garver. and from what i hear, he's not even going to be on the next season of the show so that pretty much rules him out as an option.
> in short: good thread and fascinating look at how the show is 'cast', but nooooo thanks.



Hot damn, I didn't realize that. 500 an hour is pretty nuts. I'm used to 150 an hour.

And yeah, it would be a bit weird to be filmed. I always get *really* insane from the endorphins, and spend the entire time making off-color jokes.


----------



## fatlane (Apr 24, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> :: DVR malfunctions, records 12 minutes of Stan's hairy ass getting a tat, endless whimpering and a Jenny Craig commercial with Kirstie Ally ::



::curses endlessly in strange and exotic languages, culminating in Maltese, which causes the DVR to melt::


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I made it to round two... I received a phone call from the Miami Ink representative, she wants me to call back tomorrow! I can use all the good vibes that you can send me, so I don't sound like an imbecile (that's one of my tendencies when I'm nervous...)

If you guys would help, I need a crash course in tattoos (and things about the Miami Ink show...) The janitor at my wife's work sort of gave her the scoop about the show... I'll take a better look at the Miami Ink website tonight.

Here are some idea pics that I'm thinking for a tattoo. (Thanks to "Pretty Plump Pin-up" from the Dim submissions gallery for the morph, picture on the left...)

Basically I would like something depicting "ideal" beauty with a different sort of proportion. I'm thinking Betty Page / Rockabilly / Pinup, with a big soft butt and thighs, maybe even cellulite, plump arms and curvaceous fatness in the usual places. The picture on the right is one I did way back when (also in the gallery...) and basically the proportions I'm looking for. These are the closest depictions that I could find.

I'll keep you guys up to date!

Stan


----------



## Deidrababe (Apr 25, 2007)

Yay Stan!

Maybe we will be on together!!!!!!

Deeds


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Keep your's crossed for me! That would be cool if we both get onto the show!

If I may ask Deidra, what is your idea for a tat?

Stan


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

Stan... have you checked out Coop? www.coopstuff.com Perhaps you and the Miami Ink guys might find some inspiration there.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks ThatFatGirl for the suggestion! Coop is exactly the style that I'm looking for and I did look at his work, but his drawings are still more "voluptuous", and not really fat, if that makes sense. I love Ned's drawings, his body shapes are exactly what I'm looking for, but not the Betty Page / pin-up girl style that I'm looking for. Les Toil's incredible work is probably the closest to what I'm looking for. He draws fat women in a more anatomically correct way (realistically proportionate for fat women) but he also (in my opinion) still tends more towards the "voluptuous", and "smooth" look of bodies. By that I mean classic large breasts and hourglass like figures with smooth contours, not a speck of cellulite.

Maybe I'm being too specific, but somehow I'm looking to capture an ideal of beauty (yes, stereotypical beauty), with a body shape that is distinctly _fat_, and not something that people who are unconfortable with size acceptance can just write off as being acceptablely voluptuous. (I know, I'm probably over-thinking this whole thing...) My personal preference is that I'm a butt and thigh man... I never really cared about breast size per se. That's why I'm thinking it would be interesting to have an image that is of an obviously fat, but radiantly beautiful woman, with average to small breasts. It always seems that the big voluptuous breasts are what (in my opinion) makes these "voluptuous" figures "acceptable" to our society. Coop's images are "voluptuous" Betty Pages basically, very beautiful ones, but not undeniably fat.

Also, the tattoo image must somewhat resemble my wife who has red hair....  She will be rather unhappy if it doesn't resemble her. Short of drawing something myself, I simply haven't found such an image.

I'm probably getting overly philosophical about infinitesimal nuance to make a statement for size acceptance that many people won’t get anyway (or that will be under my shirt most of the time…) I don’t know, maybe I’m just seeking a tattoo image that will give me a boner and I’m trying to justify it as a statement in size acceptance…

BTW ThatFatGirl... Did you draw those "Betty Page-esque" sketches? You are quite an artist (even just having seen your webpages alone I think you are quite an artist...)

Stan

P.S. TFG... that is a cool Vandals flyer, I saw them play in L.A. way-back-when...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 25, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> BTW ThatFatGirl... Did you draw those "Betty Page-esque" sketches? You are quite an artist (even just having seen your webpages alone I think you are quite an artist...)
> 
> Stan
> 
> P.S. TFG... that is a cool Vandals flyer, I saw them play in L.A. way-back-when...




That's all Coop's stuff I posted. Sounds like you definitely need to commission an artist to get exactly what you're looking for, Stan. Expensive for sure, but at least you'll likely be happy with what you'll have permanently inked on your bod.

Good luck!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 25, 2007)

Stan...google Paul Delacroix (or check in the Dimensions art gallery)...his fat girls are fat and pretty, some are very pinupesque. I think you might find something in his art that would work for you.

Sandie


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 25, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Stan...google Paul Delacroix (or check in the Dimensions art gallery)...his fat girls are fat and pretty, some are very pinupesque. I think you might find something in his art that would work for you.
> 
> Sandie



Thanks Sandie! I totally should have remembered that from all the incredible graphics he did for Dimensions Magazine... :blush: Actually I do remember a story called "Key Lime Dreams (?)" where there was an image of a pear shaped woman in a bathing suit... that I'm pretty sure he did.

The girl on the right is the type of physique that I'm looking for:
http://www.pearfect.com/paulpics_18.jpg

I'll do a web search later today and look for more. Just in case anybody else is curious, here are are a couple of links I quickly found:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/exhibits/Delacroix/
http://www.pearfect.com/paul.htm
http://members.aol.com/kyla4u/delacroix.html

I haven't contacted any of the artists,, but I certainly will if getting this tattoo really pans out, and I find something that I'm looking for.



ThatFatGirl said:


> That's all Coop's stuff I posted. Sounds like you definitely need to commission an artist to get exactly what you're looking for, Stan. Expensive for sure, but at least you'll likely be happy with what you'll have permanently inked on your bod.
> Good luck!



Oh yeah... I completely understand that commissioning something can be expensive! I'll draw something myself (I think I can do an adequate and attractive, although cartoon like drawing) if necessary.

Sort of breaking news... The tat is within ballpark of what I can afford, the Miami Ink artists are going to create something (I'm home at the moment...), just got a phone call... Stage 3!

I'll send Deidra a PM...

Stan


----------



## johnnytattoos (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm excited for which ever of one of you is chosen for the show. 

One of the nice things about getting a tattoo from a great artist is being able to collaborate with them on your idea.
They will be able to take all of your ideas and add some input as well. Not every drawing on paper will look good on 
skin and its been my experience that what separates the professionals from the amateurs is the ability to take your concept
and transform it into body art. My only advice is go BIGGER. A large tattoo will allow for more detail and will look better with time.
View attachment 18870


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2007)

Kat Von D does the best pin up tats I think and I've seen her make some adjustments to traditional pin ups to personalize them that are pretty good. I wonder if the time they spend sketching up ideas for customers also gets charged at $500 per hour.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2007)

Friday said:


> Kat Von D does the best pin up tats I think and I've seen her make some adjustments to traditional pin ups to personalize them that are pretty good. I wonder if the time they spend sketching up ideas for customers also gets charged at $500 per hour.



I can't say too much at the moment... but it seems like "step 3" right now. Unfortunately Kat Von D isn't one of the available choices at the present... They do seem to be cutting a deal as far as tat price goes (a deal insofar as full price per hour...)

More later,
Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 26, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Well, I got to round two! I got an email stating that they are interested in me and now I have to make a video and send it in!
> 
> yay!
> 
> ...



You'd be a great choice Deidra...kepeing my fingers crossed for you and Stan and whoever else is tryin!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure what to blab and what not to blab, so I'll stick with "not to blab" for the moment; either way I'll still be able to fill pages with text and not say a whole lot, like I usually do... 

It seems that all of the artists are available (the ones listed on the website) except Kat Von D for this session. If this doesn't get done by this season (things may move very quickly actually... or have to be postponed) the artist choice may be different I would imagine. They are going to design a tat from scratch, I let them decide which artist wanted to undertake this endeavor, so I'll just have t see if I like it.

Stan


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 26, 2007)

I'd do it, except the only tattoos I want are tattoos in the Hebrew language around both my biceps...the names of archangel Michael, and Gabriel. One for strength, the other for hope.

So, I don't think mine pertains.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 26, 2007)

missaf said:


> Ooooo, wow, that's kinda harsh that they get to come up with the tatt. There's no creative cooperation eh?





ZainTheInsane said:


> I'd do it, except the only tattoos I want are tattoos in the Hebrew language around both my biceps...the names of archangel Michael, and Gabriel. One for strength, the other for hope.
> 
> So, I don't think mine pertains.



So far they seem pretty open to what the tattoo is going to be. What transpires is yet to be seen...

Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (May 18, 2007)

Well we did it! Not too much time for details. I'm still in the lobby of the Aqua Hotel enjoying the afterglow of the whole tattoo experience, and jittering from the sugary she-she flavor of South Beach (Miami is more L.A. than L.A. ...)

I truly enjoyed meeting Deidra and her husband, very fun and friendly people! We got a good plug in for NAAFA and size acceptance, the Miami Ink folds very much seemed to embrace the message! Brass and Garver are very cool and friendly guys in real life, as were the whole crew at the tattoo shop and studio facility behind the shop!

Mostly I would like to dedicate this tattoo to my wife, all of the fat girls out there and all of the hard work that Conrad has done for size acceptance and the whole FA experience. I probably wouldn't be here without all that he has done!

I'll be a FA for the rest of my life, this is the symbol of that.

Special thanks to Sandie for giving me so much info and Peggy from NAAFA!


----------



## missaf (May 18, 2007)

She's awesome!

She has attitude and class, and style! I love it, Stan!


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 18, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know you'd actually gone on the show... great tatt! 

When will your episode air?


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 18, 2007)

Wow thats so cool that you were there in the shop. I'm glad you have a positive experiance there as well. Let us know when the show will be I wanna watch.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 18, 2007)

Oh this is so neat!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so totally fabulous you really went n did it, Stan and Deirdra. I love the tat! 

This is really just the coolest. I will talk up the episode to everyone I know as soon as there's an air date.

cheers! congratters!


----------



## bigplaidpants (May 18, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Well we did it! Not too much time for details. I'm still in the lobby of the Aqua Hotel enjoying the afterglow of the whole tattoo experience, and jittering from the sugary she-she flavor of South Beach (Miami is more L.A. than L.A. ...)
> 
> I truly enjoyed meeting Deidra and her husband, very fun and friendly people! We got a good plug in for NAAFA and size acceptance, the Miami Ink folds very much seemed to embrace the message! Brass and Garver are very cool and friendly guys in real life, as were the whole crew at the tattoo shop and studio facility behind the shop!
> 
> ...



Stan...I jive with the statement you and your tattoo is making.

Peace, 
matt
bpp


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 18, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wow! I didn't know you'd actually gone on the show... great tatt!
> 
> When will your episode air?




I second this and .....

WHEN? 


Good Job, Stan *thumbs up*


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 18, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Well we did it! Not too much time for details. I'm still in the lobby of the Aqua Hotel enjoying the afterglow of the whole tattoo experience, and jittering from the sugary she-she flavor of South Beach (Miami is more L.A. than L.A. ...)
> 
> I truly enjoyed meeting Deidra and her husband, very fun and friendly people! We got a good plug in for NAAFA and size acceptance, the Miami Ink folds very much seemed to embrace the message! Brass and Garver are very cool and friendly guys in real life, as were the whole crew at the tattoo shop and studio facility behind the shop!
> 
> ...



Stan, you are so welcome! And, I am so happy for you. Your little fat girl is fabulous! What a cutie. Can't wait to hear the details, and see the show. Holla as soon as you get an air date.

Sandie


----------



## AnnMarie (May 18, 2007)

Yay!!!!

Deidra sent me a little slide show in my phone, but it didn't work for me so I'm still waiting to see her work from Darren... but I can't BELIEVE you got a Garver!!!!! I'm so jealous, can I touch ya.  She looks great, did he actually draw her or was it based on something else you had around?

I can't wait to see the episode, it's so great to get a positive message out there without all the crap that usually goes along with talk shows or "documentaries"... I think it's going to be a great show.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 18, 2007)

Your tattoo came out GREAT. And I too am jealous you got Garver...he is my fave. Cant wait to see the episode.
Stacey


----------



## fatlane (May 18, 2007)

ROCK ON STAN

You have our permission.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 19, 2007)

Thanks guys I truly appreciate the thoughts and support. I just got home so and I'm about to drop so forgive me if I'm a bit incoherent... I'm glad everything fell together the way that it did and that my wife was so supportive. I really wanted to do something for size acceptance, I hope the final result of this turns out to be so. I have a good feeling about how things went, only the editors know until we see how it looks. I'm going to work on an image for a tattoo that she'd like to get this weekend. Tentatively, this show will probably air in August from what we heard. One really cool thing... It sounds like we may be informed of the exact date from TLC, or whoever does the shows scheduling.

My tattoo also appreciates the complements from you guys! Does one name their tattoo? That's something to think about...  I think I had my first sensual tattoo experience... I have to keep her well oiled for the next two weeks or so... It was an interesting experience looking in the mirror and rubbing her down with Aquaphor ointment in the mirror at the Starbucks in South Beach. I rubbed her belly for good luck.



AnnMarie said:


> Yay!!!! She looks great, did he actually draw her or was it based on something else you had around?



This tattoo was essentially hand drawn on the spot by Chris! I had a basic drawing that I made of how my wife looks, which BTW I forgot to scan and left in the tattoo shop... :doh: (and two photographs, one a facial and another a silluet). I basically just drew her shape and the pose that I was thinking of her standing. I told Chris that these were just visualizations on how my wife looks, but that I wanted him to take artistic license on how she looked on the image he'd like to make. I really wanted this to be a Chris Garver tattoo, and it is! I did the entry scene correctly, but I kept screwing up the later part (Producer: "Stan, you only have to say three things....) (I can interact with people fine, but I'm a dimwit in front of a camers...) so Chris kept drawing, I asked him to make the belly a bit bigger but droopy, and the arms a bit bigger. He freehanded the face. He finished a bit sooner than the producer wanted him to (there probably won't be any scenes of Chris drawing, it because he did it out of the order of the filming of Deidra and I). Darren Brass is also such a cool, and down to earth guy! One thing that worked to my favor, Chris finished about an hour before Darren finished on Deidra, so Chris shaded in my tattoo more than he had planned.

More later...
Stan


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2007)

Stan, she looks incredible! She really does have your wife's facial features, from the photos I've seen-- how did he do that? I'm so impressed, it looks fabulous.


----------



## johnnytattoos (May 20, 2007)

Very cool tattoo!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Out.of.habit and Johnnytattoos! I forgot to mention that I have also been posting more pictures in my blog thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17551&page=4

Stan


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thanks Out.of.habit and Johnnytattoos! I forgot to mention that I have also been posting more pictures in my blog thread:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17551&page=4
> 
> Stan



If that's a clubhouse thread, Stan... non-members don't have access to that link. 

How about posting some of those additional pics here as well?


----------



## missaf (May 21, 2007)

Good avertisement to join the Clubhouse that way


----------



## stan_der_man (May 21, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> If that's a clubhouse thread, Stan... non-members don't have access to that link.
> 
> How about posting some of those additional pics here as well?



Basically, the reasoning behind posting some of the pics in the Clubhouse is that I didn't want to post pics of other people without their permission in a public forum that can be easily Googled. (The Clubhouse isn't open to the search engines...) I consider posting pics in the Clubhouse the same as showing pictures from my own personal photo album to people in my own home, and not a public forum (although that is arguable...) If that causes some people to join the Clubhouse, more power to them! 

Stan


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 21, 2007)

Oh I would have thought since you posted the link here you wouldnt mind people seeing it. 

No need to post a link that you dont want people to see, right?


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Basically, the reasoning behind posting some of the pics in the Clubhouse is that I didn't want to post pics of other people without their permission in a public forum that can be easily Googled. (The Clubhouse isn't open to the search engines...) I consider posting pics in the Clubhouse the same as showing pictures from my own personal photo album to people in my own home, and not a public forum (although that is arguable...) If that causes some people to join the Clubhouse, more power to them!
> 
> Stan



That's cool - I just think it's kind of mean to the people that aren't _able _to join the clubhouse (and to clarify, I'm not speaking of myself). People who stay out by choice are one thing, but some people have financial or other constraints which prevent them from joining, and to tease them with a cookie they can't have is kind of.... well, it's a bit rude. 

We all know the clubhouse is there. We all know things are shared there that aren't shared here. That's fine - and I'm not against donation-drives to get members since it's a worthy cause, but when stuff is leaked out or teased like this, followed up by "well then you should join to see what I'm teasing you about!", it seems tacky to me. But, maybe it's not something that bothers anyone else. After all, we can all see the tatts when the show airs anyway, so *shrug*.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 21, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> Oh I would have thought since you posted the link here you wouldnt mind people seeing it.
> 
> No need to post a link that you dont want people to see, right?



I really didn't mean to offend anyone, I apologize if I did; I'm somewhat disorganized at times. I initially posted here again, to bring conclusion to the this thread (tell what happened...) but then also posted on my blog more personal pics and realized that I was starting dual threads. I only meant to point people (yes, I guess only the ones who are members) back to the blog to a point that would be continuous to this thread. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.

Stan


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2007)

I gladly gave money in support of Dimensions. I agree though that some of the "well, you will just have to join the Clubhouse" stuff can ( some of it, not all ) smell like superiority. I pop over to the Clubhouse now and again, but I have to say I really enjoy the diversity of the 'group' as a whole.*S*

In fact, there is a thread over 'there' that I think I will start over here.


----------



## Les Toil (May 21, 2007)

A nice bloke from the U.K. recently wanted to have two friends of his immor_toil_ized on his leg. To quote Dr. Smith, "The pain! The pain!".


----------



## stan_der_man (May 21, 2007)

Your art is always incredible Les, and the immor*toil*ization of the gals as a tattoo on his leg is very cool!

Stan


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I really didn't mean to offend anyone, I apologize if I did; I'm somewhat disorganized at times. I initially posted here again, to bring conclusion to the this thread (tell what happened...) but then also posted on my blog more personal pics and realized that I was starting dual threads. I only meant to point people (yes, I guess only the ones who are members) back to the blog to a point that would be continuous to this thread. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Stan



I don't think you did anything wrong, and the only way it could have been clearer, to avoid possible confusion, would have been a simple "There are more pics in the clubhouse, if you're a member or were thinking about becoming one."

Frankly, the clubhouse is to raise money to help support Dimensions. If membership there is seen by anyone as superiority, or mentioning it seems tacky... well, talk to the Boss. It's a fund raiser and most supporters do their best to spread the word and further the support - there's no strong-arming. If it were about superiority or exclusiveness, they'd never encourage new people to join. I'm not saying anyone has to or should feel pressured to do so, but you can do it for as little as _$3 a month_ - that's something that is pretty affordable for a lot of people - if they want to. 

Anyway, Stan, I love the tatt... and I'm glad you've been nice enough to share so much of the experience with us.


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> If membership there is seen by anyone as superiorityQUOTE]
> 
> Since I used that word, I will respond.*s* I was referring to *some* of the comments I have seen out here concerning the Clubhouse. I understand that with raising money for worthy 'causes', sometimes a carrot of some sort needs to be dangled..PBS does it with 'free' calendars of the great lighthouses of the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Soooooo..not everyone was talking about the same thing here. I will gladly give again.


----------



## mossystate (May 21, 2007)

Looking at that tatt, I can only think of how once the hair grows back, the gate will look like it has ivy growing on it..heh.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Since I used that word, I will respond.*s* I was referring to *some* of the comments I have seen out here concerning the Clubhouse. I understand that with raising money for worthy 'causes', sometimes a carrot of some sort needs to be dangled..PBS does it with 'free' calendars of the great lighthouses of the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> Soooooo..not everyone was talking about the same thing here. I will gladly give again.



I didn't think you were, I just wanted to use the word in case anyone saw or perceived things that way. Your post was very positive, in my opinion.  

Thanks, mossy.


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 21, 2007)

Oh I wasnt offended just confused and that dosent take much.



fa_man_stan said:


> I really didn't mean to offend anyone, I apologize if I did; I'm somewhat disorganized at times. I initially posted here again, to bring conclusion to the this thread (tell what happened...) but then also posted on my blog more personal pics and realized that I was starting dual threads. I only meant to point people (yes, I guess only the ones who are members) back to the blog to a point that would be continuous to this thread. I'm sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Stan


----------



## Deidrababe (May 22, 2007)

Figured I'd chime in here a little.....since I was there too!

I have not had time to upload my pictures yet, but......I don't know if I will be posting my actual tattoo picture here. I was told by the people at Miami Ink Production that I should not post the picture in a public forum until AFTER the show airs. Puts me in a weird place because of course I want to show it off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrr!

I have other picts of me and the guys though and I think those are okay to post.

Will get those pictures here ASAP!

Hugs!!!!!!!

Deeds


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 22, 2007)

Wow, so you guys BOTH got on the show? That's going to be an episode to make sure I see! I'm so excited to see what they do with the episode.


----------



## Deidrababe (May 22, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> Wow, so you guys BOTH got on the show? That's going to be an episode to make sure I see! I'm so excited to see what they do with the episode.



Yep, we BOTH are going to be on the show! It's going to be a VERY fat friendly show. There will be basically THREE size positive segments on the show we are on. Stan's Story - My Story - Stan's and My Story.

They were SO awesome to us down there! Very accomodating and no one gave me any crap about my size at all! Darren Brass and Chris Garver are amazing and super nice guys. Funny too! It was GREAT to talk to them about size, discriminiation (which they TOTALLY GOT!), and life in general as a person who is "different". I think no matter HOW they edit this, it's going to be GREAT for diversity and acceptance of people of size.

I LOOOOOVVVVVE My Tattoo so much! Right now, she's pealing and looks aweful, but only for a few more days I'm sure.






This is Darren Brass doing my Tattoo!!!!!!!







Now we are done! Can you TELL I'm zonked?????







A LITTLE Peek at my Pin Up Fattie........not quite done yet! 






Me and Chris Garver at the end of a very long day!!!!!!

Hugs to all!

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 22, 2007)

Wow! Great pics, Deidra! What fun that looks like - can't wait to see the show! Have they given you any idea when it might air?


----------



## Deidrababe (May 22, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Wow! Great pics, Deidra! What fun that looks like - can't wait to see the show! Have they given you any idea when it might air?



Thanks Samantha!

Well, from what I was told, this will be episode 10, 11, or 12 in Season Three which starts June 12. So, if you do the math...I'm thinking late August or Early September, but.....I will keep you posted for sure!!!!!!!

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 22, 2007)

Awesome! I'm psyched to see it. Thanks for sharing your pics! 

I was thinking you might get a pretty cake tattoo, but it doesn't look like it, lol.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 22, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> ...
> I was told by the people at Miami Ink Production that I should not post the picture in a public forum until AFTER the show airs. Puts me in a weird place because of course I want to show it off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrr!
> 
> ...




Oops, nobody told me that one... I yanked the close-up of the tattoo just to be sure. I was unclear of the dos and don'ts with something like this, I probably should have asked more questions...

It really was a cool experience to be on the show! I'm still amazed how friendly everybody was, that is the single thing really impressed me.

Just out of curiosity Deidra, is your tat starting to peel a bit? Mine seems to be at that stage now, and a bit itchy. It never really hurt much though. Somebody told me that's common.

It was fun meeting you and your husband! I look forward to seeing how the show turns out.

Stan


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 23, 2007)

Just thought this was humerous, and clever! lol


----------



## one_shy_writer (May 23, 2007)

Stan, if you're not already aware, don't peel it! I know it's tempting, but pleeeease don't pick the scabs; that's part of the process of the ink setting. Unless you're dying to try to go back for touch-ups... heh.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 23, 2007)

This darn thread caused me to have a dream about the Miami Ink guys last night. Never was in the shop...but we were all (well Darren, Ami and Garver) at a party at someone house. It is one of those dreams you cant really explain because it still makes no sense to me. 
Stacey


----------



## Deidrababe (May 24, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Just out of curiosity Deidra, is your tat starting to peel a bit? Mine seems to be at that stage now, and a bit itchy. It never really hurt much though. Somebody told me that's common.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan



Peel a BIT? Understatement! She looks like she has Leprosy! I also have a rash all around the tattoo, but not ON the tattoo........THAT is itching like crazy. I think it's from the cream I've been putting on. Tat still looks great though!

Deeds


----------



## elle camino (May 24, 2007)

tip for dealing with healing-tat itchyness: whack the hell out of it with an empty water bottle. sounds weird, looks weird, but it works better than anything else i've tried.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 24, 2007)

elle camino said:


> tip for dealing with healing-tat itchyness: whack the hell out of it with an empty water bottle. sounds weird, looks weird, but it works better than anything else i've tried.



This is actually what my tattoo artist recommends to her clients. It works, fersher.


----------



## Deidrababe (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've been slapping it with a back scratcher...the flat side. it DOES help.

So, for all of you who want a blow by blow account...my account anyway, 
I just spent the last 2 hours blogging on Myspace.

http://blog.myspace.com/deidrababe

if you care to read the longest blog in all the land!

XOXOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Yeah, I've been slapping it with a back scratcher...the flat side. it DOES help.
> 
> So, for all of you who want a blow by blow account...my account anyway,
> I just spent the last 2 hours blogging on Myspace.
> ...



Deeds, I really enjoyed reading about your ink-trip! What fun. The heat sounded like a drag tho  

The peek of your tat is adorable!!

I am so predictable, after reading the whole thing - I didn't want to go to Florida, I didn't want a tattoo, but I sure do want some matzo ball soup. Oh, And ice cream cake!

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Fairia (May 24, 2007)

I've been meaning to post in this topic that I already made a tattoo design myself for someone online.

Here should be that link:
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/51382102/?qo=39&q=by:animecutiepie&qh=sort:time+-in:scraps


----------



## Deidrababe (May 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Deeds, I really enjoyed reading about your ink-trip! What fun. The heat sounded like a drag tho
> 
> The peek of your tat is adorable!!
> 
> ...



LOL, Yeah, I actually bought Matza Ball soup mix yesterday at the supermarket! I need more! Such the food sluts are we! LOL

Hugs,

Deeds


----------



## DebbieBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

Way to go guys! Great tats and kudos for representin' for the fatties...hehe! I love that show and I'm so in love with Chris Garver! I don't have any tats but the idea of getting one from him sure makes me consider it!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 5, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Yeah...
> 
> I love Kat too. Rach applied to be tatooed by Kat on on her new show in Los Angeles. Kat and Chris are back in LA and doing a show of their own that will start airing this fall. There was a major faling out with Ami James. It's rumored he has an ego.
> 
> ...



JUST now seeing this. And i know how it ended (yay, kids!). But I'm wondering if the 'we won't pay you' thing has another reason outside of cheapness. It's clearly a somewhat scripted show, as most reality TV is, but unlike you being paid as an informed speaker when you're on a talk show, maybe they want to limit how much you'll look like a paid shill for something(anything) by giving you a salary/fee to appear? I don't know.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> JUST now seeing this. And i know how it ended (yay, kids!). But I'm wondering if the 'we won't pay you' thing has another reason outside of cheapness.
> ...


One of the reasons (that we were told) they don't pay people to get tattoos is for liability reasons. A tattoo is considered a surgical procedure just like the shows were people get plastic surgery. On those shows the people also have to pay for their procedures. It sounded like the show (production people, whoever...) would assume some higher level of liability if they gave the service (tattoo, plastic surgery, whatever...) away for free.

The fact that these shows still have people lining up to be on them despite having to pay helps in deciding not to pay participants, no doubt.

Stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 9, 2007)

I just wanted to mention that I sent a few emails out to the Miami Ink folks in hopes of pinning down an exact date when Deidra (deidrababe) and I will be on Miami Ink getting our tattoos.

My feeling is that it may be showing within the next couple of weeks, after this clump of Miami Ink re-runs plays. It could be very soon. I'll post if I get any responses from my emails.

Stan


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks Stan!


----------



## DJ_S (Aug 10, 2007)

> Deidrababe


 &


> fa_man_stan



Great work you have had done and a Big movement for positive plus vibes!!

Congrats!!!:bow:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys are the luckiest of the lucky! My best friend and I have applied to be on Miami AND LA Ink and haven't heard back! I never miss an episode and I'm SO excited to see you guys on TV!!!  I'm so proud of y'all for doing it!! 

*big hugs* 
Melina


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Awesome. Thanks Stan!





DJ_S said:


> &
> 
> Great work you have had done and a Big movement for positive plus vibes!!
> 
> Congrats!!!:bow:





sunnie1653 said:


> You guys are the luckiest of the lucky! My best friend and I have applied to be on Miami AND LA Ink and haven't heard back! I never miss an episode and I'm SO excited to see you guys on TV!!!  I'm so proud of y'all for doing it!!
> 
> *big hugs*
> Melina



You are welcome Out.of.habit, as always!

Thanks for the kudos DJ_S and Sunnie1653!

Tattoo Update:
I just got a response from someone at Miami Ink (she's the nicest gal BTW, as were all of the folks there...), our show is probably still a month out. There will be new episodes of L.A. Ink coming. Deidra and I should be notified by the folks in NY, so I guess we'll just have to be patient. She also said that when they play a new episode, they repeat it the following week, so even if we miss it when it first airs, it will play again a week later.


Sunnie1653,
From what I've noticed, I think the folks from Miami / L.A. Ink have been away for a few weeks. They seem to do their production in clumps and then are away for a while. It may take some time to get a response from them. I also noticed that they seem to prefer doing large tattoos, and tattoos of interesting (diverse) subjects. They tend to get lots of requests for tattoos of "departed loved ones", which is a perfectly valid reason for getting a tattoo, but it can be a bummer if you hear about people dying, episode after episode. Also keep in mind that you have to pay for all of your expenses and your tattoo alone will probably cost a minimum of $700 ish or more, so the whole adventure can add up in cost.

I hope you get accepted onto the show, it was a great adventure. I can't emphasize enough how nice the folks were there.

Stan


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2007)

I was hoping i would get to see it before i left, grrr, do you think you might consider putting it privately on youtube for some of us unluckier folk??? 

sniff sniff 

**kicks dirt** i miss all the good stuff **sniff sniff**


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 10, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> I was hoping i would get to see it before i left, grrr, do you think you might consider putting it privately on youtube for some of us unluckier folk???
> 
> sniff sniff
> 
> **kicks dirt** i miss all the good stuff **sniff sniff**



Don't worry, for anybody who misses the airings (the original and the one a week later) I will post the Discovery Channel information on where to purchase a copy of the episode. I didn't want to thank the Miami Ink people for letting me (and Deidra) be on their episode by posting a bootleg copy of their show. If they have a statistical blip in sales and viewers for showing size acceptance in a positive way, maybe they (and others) will do it again. It's not so much a matter of principle (I usually bootleg like a maniac...  ), I just thought it would be interesting to see if we had enough people here viewing and purchasing their video to get them to notice (and make a little bit of a buck in the process... that seems to make the media pay attention...)

Stan


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

I am secretly thinking of getting a few small ones to cover my little lap band insision marks on my tum tum. Any ideas? I love Bees, so maybe a few of those little critters. Shosh


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am secretly thinking of getting a few small ones to cover my little lap band insision marks on my tum tum. Any ideas? I love Bees, so maybe a few of those little critters. Shosh



That sounds like a great idea Susannah! Maybe something with bees flying around a flower or something like that.

The only thing you may have to look into is that I heard it is difficult to tattoo over scar tissue. They may have to make something around the actual scar.

Stan


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Stano. There are some pretty lush designs out there. Will do it soon I reckon.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am secretly thinking of getting a few small ones to cover my little lap band insision marks on my tum tum. Any ideas? I love Bees, so maybe a few of those little critters. Shosh





fa_man_stan said:


> That sounds like a great idea Susannah! Maybe something with bees flying around a flower or something like that.
> 
> The only thing you may have to look into is that I heard it is difficult to tattoo over scar tissue. They may have to make something around the actual scar.
> 
> Stan



As a matter of fact, scar tisue is more difficult to tattoo over, but any quality tatt artist can do it. You also have to wait until scars are several years old before they will attempt to do the tatt over scar tissue. My new tattoo (below) was done on my hand over a scar (surgery from a car accident many moons ago). It hurt a little bit more over the scar, but it wasn't much worse than everywhere on my hand. (Which actually hurt like hell.) 

View attachment mytat.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, scar tisue is more difficult to tattoo over, but any quality tatt artist can do it. You also have to wait until scars are several years old before they will attempt to do the tatt over scar tissue. My new tattoo (below) was done on my hand over a scar (surgery from a car accident many moons ago). It hurt a little bit more over the scar, but it wasn't much worse than everywhere on my hand. (Which actually hurt like hell.)



Very nice it is too! I had my surgery Last February. is that too soon? I am also thinking of getting something on my bottom. 
Susannah


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Very nice it is too! I had my surgery Last February. is that too soon? I am also thinking of getting something on my bottom.
> Susannah



You can certainly check with a tattoo artist, but I tend to think it is too soon. If I were in your shoes, I would wait another year to be sure that the scars are completely healed and soft. In the meantime, get your behind tattooed, and discuss with your artist what you want done on your tummy.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, scar tisue is more difficult to tattoo over, but any quality tatt artist can do it. You also have to wait until scars are several years old before they will attempt to do the tatt over scar tissue. My new tattoo (below) was done on my hand over a scar (surgery from a car accident many moons ago). It hurt a little bit more over the scar, but it wasn't much worse than everywhere on my hand. (Which actually hurt like hell.)



Those are beautiful tattoos you and your daughter got Sandie! From the picture you can't even tell there is a scar on your hand.

I look forward to seeing you guys very soon! My wife will no doubt show you her tattoo, she's proud of it (she basically drew it herself) the guy in Redlands that tattooed her did a very nice job.

Stan


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> As a matter of fact, scar tisue is more difficult to tattoo over, but any quality tatt artist can do it. You also have to wait until scars are several years old before they will attempt to do the tatt over scar tissue. My new tattoo (below) was done on my hand over a scar (surgery from a car accident many moons ago). It hurt a little bit more over the scar, but it wasn't much worse than everywhere on my hand. (Which actually hurt like hell.)



Sandie, that tattoo is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm getting a tatoo after my gall bladder is out. Right now I am leaning toward a dragonfly. But I have always wanted a moon and small stars on my right hand (the fuller part right above the thumb.) So I am kinda not sure. Considering I had a hellacious gout attack 9 years ago and a hellacious gall bladder attack a few months ago - pain isn;t going to be an issue I don't think. 

Any thought on how painful a hand tattoo is would be appreciated. 

This is the dragonfly I like:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Those are beautiful tattoos you and your daughter got Sandie! From the picture you can't even tell there is a scar on your hand.
> 
> I look forward to seeing you guys very soon! My wife will no doubt show you her tattoo, she's proud of it (she basically drew it herself) the guy in Redlands that tattooed her did a very nice job.
> 
> Stan



Thanks, Stan! Trust me there was a pretty nasty scar, but the tatt covered it well. Looking forward to dinner with you guys, too! We're anxious to meet you and your family. 



sunnie1653 said:


> Sandie, that tattoo is BEAUTIFUL



Thanks, Sunnie. Here's a better shot of the semi matching tattoos that my daughter and I got. (Pic from the day they were done.) Rach's was on her back, and mine the hand. We really have enjoyed them.  

View attachment ourtats.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm getting a tatoo after my gall bladder is out. Right now I am leaning toward a dragonfly. But I have always wanted a moon and small stars on my right hand (the fuller part right above the thumb.) So I am kinda not sure. Considering I had a hellacious gout attack 9 years ago and a hellacious gall bladder attack a few months ago - pain isn;t going to be an issue I don't think.
> 
> Any thought on how painful a hand tattoo is would be appreciated.
> 
> This is the dragonfly I like:



I'm sure Sandie can better explain what a tattoo feels like when getting it on the hand... I was told the general rule is that tattoos on flesh or muscle don't hurt that much (mine on my bicep didn't hurt much...), but where the needle hits places close to bone or nerves (my wife's tattoo on the small of her back / above belt line) hurt when the needle hit her spine, but not too much to the left and right. Feet are supposed to be the most painful.

Stan


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 11, 2007)

Now that we're on subject, how can you tell if the tattoo artist will be a good artist for your own tattoo or not? Do you just "play it by ear"? Do you seek out their credentials? Look at previous artwork? Go with a gut instinct?

I am looking forward to _eventually_ getting a few tattoos, and would like to know the process. If you would like to Private Message me, that would be fine, too. Oh, and Sandie, you owe me that request I asked you for on MySpace the other week.  It's all right, take your time.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 11, 2007)

Stan is right. Places where there is muscle hurt less. Hands and feet hurt a lot. They are tattooing right over nerves and bone and there is no muscle to protect. I made lots of faces when the artist was tattooing me....so Guy tell's me.  I will also say that different tattoo artists have a different touch with their tattoo gun. Sometimes women tattoo artists have a lighter touch and it will hurt less. When Rachael got the stars on her feet, she said it did not hurt near as bad (it was done by a woman), as when she got the Hibiscus on her back (done by a guy). Go figure.

YMMV


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 11, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Now that we're on subject, how can you tell if the tattoo artist will be a good artist for your own tattoo or not? Do you just "play it by ear"? Do you seek out their credentials? Look at previous artwork? Go with a gut instinct?
> 
> I am looking forward to _eventually_ getting a few tattoos, and would like to know the process. If you would like to Private Message me, that would be fine, too. Oh, and Sandie, you owe me that request I asked you for on MySpace the other week.  It's all right, take your time.



My wife found her tattoo artist by word of mouth from the janitor at the place where she works. The other way to see the work that the tattoo artist does is to ask for pics from his / her portfolio. Any good tattoo artist will have a decent amount of pictures from previous work.

Personally, I highly recommend Chris Garver, he does good work and isn't too far from where you live Chimpi 

Stan


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 11, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Now that we're on subject, how can you tell if the tattoo artist will be a good artist for your own tattoo or not? Do you just "play it by ear"? Do you seek out their credentials? Look at previous artwork? Go with a gut instinct?
> 
> I am looking forward to _eventually_ getting a few tattoos, and would like to know the process. If you would like to Private Message me, that would be fine, too. Oh, and Sandie, you owe me that request I asked you for on MySpace the other week.  It's all right, take your time.



Hey Chimpi...

Word of mouth is good. People who have had a good experience with a certain tatto artist will refer people. So ask around. Also check out tattoo shops and look at the portfolios of the tattos the artists have done. Find someone who's work you like and go with them. Also a great place to check tattoo art is at a convention. They have them around the county all the time. Try googling tattoo conventions. 

(I'll get with you on that other thing tomorrow.)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

Thank you everyone. Now I am excited. I think I wil get the dragonfly on my upper are first and then I'll get the one on my hand later on.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 11, 2007)

Honestly, Miami Ink is the first place I would want to get a tattoo done. Because I know they're extremely talented, and I know they would master my artwork. Otherwise, I see little shops here and there driving around, but I never quite know if they're good or not, you know? 

Thank you Stan and Sandie.

(And okay, Sandie. Thank you!)


----------



## Midori (Aug 11, 2007)

Chimpi ... I agree ... visit around ... ask around ... view an artist's work ... not just a few pieces. Ask to see a portfolio ... check out the conditions in the shop. Is it very busy? Clean ... I mean ... REALLY clean? Do you get a good vibe from the people there? 

At this point I've sat through over 20 hours of ink and for me, it's a relationship. The relationship I have with my tattoo artist is pretty sacred to me ... mostly because he represented a huge milestone for me in getting my first tattoo. I was afraid to have it done because of my weight ... he made me feel like a queen! I love going to his shop and getting ink because it's a whole experience ... not just hour after hour with some strange dude inking you who doesn't speak or make you feel comfortable. From the moment I met Shane he put me completely at ease.

Incidently ... it's pretty much generally thought that men complain more of pain during a tattoo than women do. I know that for me ... a few hours after I've gotten the ink ... I've already forgotten the worst of it. Fleshy parts don't hurt as bad as boney parts but as Shane told me ... "Lots of people think if you have some meat on your bones a tat hurts less ... NOT true" ... He says people complain just as much ... it's just one of those things. ~laughs~

Beautiful tats ya'll! 

&#9834;midori


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 11, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> ...This is the dragonfly I like:



Sandie, I love that. It's so pretty!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Sandie, I love that. It's so pretty!!



Thanks Randi - I found it online and I just have to have it.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 11, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Honestly, Miami Ink is the first place I would want to get a tattoo done. Because I know they're extremely talented, and I know they would master my artwork. Otherwise, I see little shops here and there driving around, but I never quite know if they're good or not, you know?
> 
> Thank you Stan and Sandie.
> 
> (And okay, Sandie. Thank you!)



ask to see their portfolios! and if you want black and grey, go to someone that does that mostly, color, go to someone that specializes in that, etc etc. definitely though, ask to see a portfolio, it really helps with getting a feel for their style and and strengths. oh, and talk to your potential artist, have them draw up what you want done, see how they do with it.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I'm getting a tatoo after my gall bladder is out. Right now I am leaning toward a dragonfly. But I have always wanted a moon and small stars on my right hand (the fuller part right above the thumb.) So I am kinda not sure. Considering I had a hellacious gout attack 9 years ago and a hellacious gall bladder attack a few months ago - pain isn;t going to be an issue I don't think.
> 
> Any thought on how painful a hand tattoo is would be appreciated.
> 
> This is the dragonfly I like:



That is soooo pretty SandieZ! 

I've got 3 tattoos and the only one that hurt(just lil teeny bit) was on my calf, right on a muscle. the other two on my back, I sang while I got them, laughed and drank a milkshake. 

Tats are _nothing_ compared to surgery! Do it girlie! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

I still haven't heard specifically when the Miami Ink episode of Deidra and I is going to air, but a friend of ours said that he saw me in a preview clip last night on TLC.

Just a heads up...


Stan


----------



## Jes (Oct 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I still haven't heard specifically when the Miami Ink episode of Deidra and I is going to air, but a friend of ours said that he saw me in a preview clip last night on TLC.
> 
> Just a heads up...
> 
> ...



is the german in the clip?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> is the german in the clip?



Immer Jes... immer!






Willst du ein preview sehen?



german_man_stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 8, 2007)

must get details! I keep forgetting I have TLC..I should be able to see this!

go fatties




fa_man_stan said:


> Immer Jes... immer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I still haven't heard specifically when the Miami Ink episode of Deidra and I is going to air, but a friend of ours said that he saw me in a preview clip last night on TLC.
> 
> Just a heads up...
> 
> ...



Wish I could see it. Will someone put a vid on YouTube, or the like?


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wish I could see it. Will someone put a vid on YouTube, or the like?



For the folks who can't see the show because they are outside of the U.S. or for whatever reason, just send me a PM, we'll figure out something.


Stan


----------



## bigplaidpants (Oct 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I still haven't heard specifically when the Miami Ink episode of Deidra and I is going to air, but a friend of ours said that he saw me in a preview clip last night on TLC.
> 
> Just a heads up...
> 
> ...



Thanks, Stan! I want to see it....and possibly tape it. You're becoming famous will only move up the scheduling of my visit.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> Thanks, Stan! I want to see it....and possibly tape it. You're becoming famous will only move up the scheduling of my visit.



You haven't seen me yet... it may cause a postponement.  

ink_man_stan


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 8, 2007)

So Miami Ink is on TLC?? I have been watching it often lately (haven't started the job search yet.. :happy: ) and all I see are ads for LA Ink with Kat Von D. which run about every 7-9 minutes it seems. 

I don't want to miss seeing you, Stan and Deidre.. please let us know when you're on!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 8, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> So Miami Ink is on TLC?? I have been watching it often lately (haven't started the job search yet.. :happy: ) and all I see are ads for LA Ink with Kat Von D. which run about every 7-9 minutes it seems.
> 
> I don't want to miss seeing you, Stan and Deidre.. please let us know when you're on!



It seems like TLC and Discovery are the same network from what I can tell. I checked their website, it gives the option to search for shows but I can't find Miami Ink scheduled (at least in October...)

I'll definitely post more info if I find out anything.


Stan


----------



## irish_redhead (Oct 10, 2007)

The new season of Miami Ink starts on November 6, I believe. TLC is doing a marathon of old episodes on November 4, and the new season starts when LA Ink finishes its run. 

There is an online viewing method for episodes the day after... I'm going to try it out. 

http://video.discovery.com/#


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 24, 2007)

Mtmaiden checked our house voice mail. I received a call from the Miami Ink people in New York, Deidra and I will be on the first Miami Ink show of the season on Tuesday November 6th.

I'll write more later.




Stan


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know! I've already written it on my calender! Can't wait to see 'someone I know' on tv!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have it ready to record on my DVR in case I forget to watch it.  Can't WAIT!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Booooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Getting excited about this, Stan and Diedra!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Deidrababe (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Since this Miami Ink thing has been LONG Awaited, I'm having a viewing party at a fun restaurant near me!

I really want a ton of people to come, so anyone who WANTS to come, please feel free to join in!

Where?

Outlaw BBQ Restaurant and Bar
Route One
Foxboro, MA 02035
(1/4 Mile Past Gillette Staduim)

WHEN?

Tuesday, November 6, 2007

8:00 Come and order appetizers, drinks or even dinner if your hungry, Kitchen closes at 10:00 so if you want to eat, come early!

10:00 TLC FALL PREMIER of MIAMI INK with Deidra and Stan!

Should be a fun night.....

Prices are reasonable at this place and, it's about the only place I know you can order Tater Tots that are Well done!!!!!!!!!

If you think you'll be able to come, email me direct at [email protected] and I"ll look for you!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 5, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Since this Miami Ink thing has been LONG Awaited, I'm having a viewing party at a fun restaurant near me!...


I hope you guys have fun! I'd definitely go, but the drive would be a long one! 


It will probably be a while before the DVD of our episode of Miami Ink comes out (a few months?)... I found the URL where you can officially purchase DVDs of Miami Ink. Once we know what the episode is named, just search it here:

http://shopping.discovery.com/



Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 6, 2007)

I was looking at the episode summaries...it almost looks like it'll be spread out between the two episodes? Or is it just the new one? (one on at 10 EST, the next at 11)


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 6, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I was looking at the episode summaries...it almost looks like it'll be spread out between the two episodes? Or is it just the new one? (one on at 10 EST, the next at 11)



I'm not quite sure myself Liz. I remember being told by one of the production people that if I didn't catch the show the first time around, there would be a repeat of it the next week.

Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 6, 2007)

actually....looks like maybe just the first episode. the summaries of both mention pin-up art, but I think the second episode is an older one.

this episode--yours--is on my TV schedule to be repeated next tuesday.

whee!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2007)

omg im about to wet myself. im so excited!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay, just a reminder that the show with Deidra and Stan is coming right up!!  It's on at 10 EST on TLC, and that info is according to Deidra, who's having a viewing party with some friends at a restaurant near her. The episode is listed on my TV listings as "No Regrets" - so check your local times. 

I wasn't able to make it (school night!), but I'm sure they're having a blast and I've got the DVR set to record. 

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2007)

Watching Miami Ink now! YAY!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2007)

STAN YOU SAID ASS!!! lol


----------



## Ash (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Stan, I could kiss you right now for all the times you said fat and for talking about soft tummies. Yay!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2007)

yay for saying I LOVE FAT GIRLS on tv!!! a bunch of times!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> STAN YOU SAID ASS!!! lol



YAY FOR THE WORD ASS!!!


----------



## Ash (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, this is making me all teary!

So awesome. So, so awesome.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2007)

Good, it's good.... fat a plenty. Good word usage.  FA tribute.... it's rocking.


----------



## Ash (Nov 6, 2007)

Stan just said DIMENSIONAL. Which is almost DIMENSIONS.

Awesome!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2007)

i am so completely proud right now.

:wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 6, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Deirdra and Stan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That show makes me incredibly happy. Thank you both!!!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 6, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Stan just said DIMENSIONAL. Which is almost DIMENSIONS.
> 
> Awesome!



haha, I laughed at that too... I'm just glad that Dimensions wasn't actually mentioned by name. We don't need the invasion, let them do a little work if they want to find us. 

Weeee, very positive piece, you guys both did great.... and I really think the show handled it perfectly - just questions and looking in, nothing judgmental or negative at all.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2007)

That was awesome!!! Bravo you two!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 6, 2007)

YAY! That was fantastic! I'm all a-twitter.  :wubu:


----------



## kr7 (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm watching it now. It's totally like hanging with Deidra and Stan! You guys ROCK!!!! Yay for FAT ACCEPTANCE!

Chris


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh Stan and Deidra!! What a cool thing!! I loved it!! You guys were GREAT!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 6, 2007)

I sooo hope I don't look like a doof!

No peeks of the tat for the West Coast folks yet, but here's a pic of Chris Garver and I... a couple more hours for me to see it.


----------



## saucywench (Nov 6, 2007)

Stan and Deidra,

You were both MAGNIFICENT!!! What fabulous and well-spoken members of our community you are to present, to a considerably broad (heh) viewing audience, what we as a community are all about here.

Kudos to you both! And your tats, even though I'm not generally a fan of them overall, look great! :bounce:


----------



## Ash (Nov 6, 2007)

You didn't look like a doof at all! It was great!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 6, 2007)

A couple more hours?! OH, maaaaan. I promise, you don't look like a doof! You were both awesome, it was a great piece.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 6, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I sooo hope I don't look like a doof!......



You look like a surfer. Gnarly dude! 

Chris


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy crap!! This is painfull!! I had to cancel my Cable TV last week even though my friend will be recording the show in 2 1/2 hours!! Damn! I wish their social cut-off time wasn't so darn early!! I don't think I can wait until tomorrow to see it!!

Hugs and kisses to Stan and the beautiful Miss D!!!!

This excitement is motivating me to getting every Dim member's face tattooed on my belly--with Chia Pet heads, too!!


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 6, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I sooo hope I don't look like a doof!



Dude, let me go as far as to say this photo of yourself you've just posted is so cool-looking that I have to *insist* you make it your avatar pic! In all sincerity you look like a rock star in it (and a bit like Alan Alda in your profile pic).

Love ya, man.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice!!! I even skipped part of the new SVU episode to watch! Killer tats you two!

Garver makes me weak :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2007)

You guys were awesome! Thanks for being such great spokespeople for our community. 

Fatties rule


----------



## Jes (Nov 6, 2007)

Stan! you were on the TEEVEE!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 6, 2007)

Deeds and Stan and Mr. Deeds! Ohmigosh you were on the television and you said kickass things about fat folks and those who appreciate we fat folks and that RULED RULED RULED!

Stan, on the telly your ink looked superb. I've seen Deirdra's in person and it's purrfection! Absolutely a treasure! 

This has me so jazzed. I'm thrilled to bits for yas!!! Thrilled, I say! ~grinnin from ear to ear~


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard they showed some of my art on the show. Could the people I heard this from be mistaken?? 

Regardless, I'm soo stoked to see this show.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Stan just said DIMENSIONAL. Which is almost DIMENSIONS.
> 
> Awesome!



I noticed that too! I love how he worked that in.....a little tribute to Dimensions, perhaps? 

The episode was great, it was so cool to watch the two of you and hear your voices. You both did great and said a lot of positive things about the size acceptance community (and us sexy plus size babes!)

And Deidra you were just too cute!


----------



## Buffie (Nov 7, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I heard they showed some of my art on the show. Could the people I heard this from be mistaken??
> 
> Regardless, I'm soo stoked to see this show.



Tis true! I recognized it right away. The lovely Deeds brought it with her, I think, to give the ink-arteests some curve-inspired ideas.


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG, I just got home a while ago and I'm still in a buzz.....

Aside from my hair being FLAT and my face being shiney...I LOVED how the piece came together!

I think that they handled it wonderfully and kept the dignity in the FA/Fat Acceptance/Fat Girls are hot thing!

I'm so pleased with things - I was so nervous it may have come off bad....alas, only bad hair and skin thanks to humidity and a 12+ hour day in Miami on 3 hours sleep the night before! I think I even had one eye smaller than the other! LOL

I got to watch the show with some wonderful friends, fatties and non-fatties alike.

Thanks so much to all of you for your wonderful and sweet comments about the show!

Hugs and kisses,


Deeds


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

Dang. No television reception (for a year, actually, don't get cable any more, and I have no reception whatsoever -- not even the local station a mile down the road, which is weird). Sorry I missed it all.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys did great! Wow, I didn't expect there to be so much face time for you to talk, esp given all the 'storylines' they wove into it (I've never seen the show), but dang! There you were, given actual time to speak and you took it! Heh. Very exciting!!! You guys did *great*. So fun to see y'all walkin/talkin saying nice things about fat girls 

Still all excited!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

I very much enjoyed doing this show and I'm glad I had the opportunity to advocate size acceptance! I know I keep thanking everybody, I do appreciate the complements (even if I talk too fast and laugh like a dork... :doh: )

Here are some pictures that I've been keeping a lid on for all of this time. These are pics that I took while Darren was finishing Deidra's tattoo (and Deidra's husband took of me.) Since I had a black and gray tattoo, Chris Garver finished my tattoo some time before Darren Brass finished Deidra's. During the filming (when I said that I wasn't attracted to "typical South Beach" girls) Chris was only tracing over my tattoo without a needle in the machine.

The first pictures are of the Aqua Hotel (where I stayed), 305 Ink (the tattoo shop's real name), me in the Java and Juice shop next door waiting to film (Miami Ink treated for whatever I wanted...) This is where the assistant director lady caked hair spray in my hair... :blink: The white truck in the second to last picture is Ami's, he is standing (half out of sight) at the very far right window. The last picture is Chris working on my tattoo.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

Pictures of our tattoos being done and me at the Aqua Hotel (a very nice hotel, but seriously over the top South Beach she-she...)


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

Me at home (after Miami I cut my hair, it was just driving me crazy) and a close-up of the tattoo.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Dang. No television reception (for a year, actually, don't get cable any more, and I have no reception whatsoever -- not even the local station a mile down the road, which is weird). Sorry I missed it all.



PM coming soon Tina, and to the other's who couldn't see it!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 7, 2007)

Stan and Deeds you did a most fabulous job. But then I knew ya would. 
You were both excellent and well spoken. Superb!!

Well done!


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

Stan, you cute surfer boy, you, you look great. Deeds you do, too (in spite of the heat!). 

Love the Mod look of the hotel. 

Looks and sounds like you all had a marvelous time on your little adventure.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 7, 2007)

I was glad you instituted that comparison , Stan...I thought it made your point really well in that context! I mean, about the SoBeach babes . Was good!!


----------



## Tina (Nov 7, 2007)

missaf said:


> Tina I can put in on DVD and bring it to the party



I won't argue with that, Missa. Can't wait to finally meet you, BTW, Ms. Grad.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2007)

Stan and Deeds, you guys were just awesome. I have no doubt that you made some people think and reconsider with your words and your outlooks. And your tats are beautiful! Great, great job!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 7, 2007)

Now you guys are celebrities. I am soooo impressed by how well Stan & Diedra did in their performances. I would have thought this is not your first appearance as a TV star. Both of you represented the size acceptance community in good form and I think you won us points last night with the viewing audience. Kudos as well to the onscreen treatment by the members of the Inked production team - I feared the worst and was pleasantly surprised that they treated fat people with respect.

Les Toil - you started it all. If it wasn't for your fabulous art work - none of this would have been possible. I saw several of your original artwork pieces in the show and anyone who is familiar with your work noticed them immediately. Good job! You must add this to you webpage. And thank you for letting us know in advance to watch & Tivo the show.

*Moore2me

P.S.
I will be needing autographed pictures by Stan, Diedra & Les Toil.
Let me know cost and a package deal?
I wouldn't be opposed to merging such a autograph package with a donation to the dimension's computer system upgrade or upkeep fund.*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys were great I would have been so nervous I wouldnt have known what to say. YouZ guyZ said all the right stuff... Oh yeah I caught the "dimensional" thing too .. of course this was the first thing that came to mind when he said it.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 7, 2007)

That was so cool!!! You guys were great. Fell asleep before it came on, but woke up at 1:00 in the morning and decided I couldn't wait, and had to watch it right then.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

missaf said:


> Tina I can put in on DVD and bring it to the party



Ooooh Missaf... send me an email or call on the cell, we need to talk DVD. You could save me a couple hours of work! I promised the folks outside of the U.S. a peek at the show...


I woke up early this morning to make a post in my blog about all of this only to find my mailbox 100% full and that I'm locked out of the Clubhouse. Rest assured my automated PayPal payment to Dimensions bounced. A money order is on the way Conrad.... I promise! I'm having a bit of a "seeing myself on TV" meltdown at the moment. You were so right about FAs Lilly, I wasn't wearing my plaid shirt and suspenders... but you were so right (except I was joking about being cheap...) I do appreciate everybody's complements, but gawd I looked like such a slimy haired dork on television. Maybe I'm just being overly critical of myself. When I get nervous I talk fast, just recently a classmate at my 20th high school reunion said that I was still a spaz. He's probably right, but my intensions are good. Miami Ink was a wonderful adventure and I'm proud to be an advocate for size acceptance, but last night after seeing myself on television, I pulled a blanket over my head and just wanted to disappear. Anyway... I'm not going to let my critical introspection ruin a good moment. I truely enjoyed meeting Deidra and her husband, I thank Sandie and Peggy (NAAFA) for making this happen and I thank all of you guys for the kind words that you have given Deidra and I. Life continues, my daughter is about to wake up (it's daddy daughter day, I have Wednesdays off...) and we are going to the park. I'll deal with my PM lockout later.


dork_man_stan

[email protected]


----------



## Jes (Nov 7, 2007)

is it wrong for me to say that i'd actually really enjoy seeing chris sit in your lap?


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 7, 2007)

I want to post some pics of my tat but am having trouble getting the insert picture feature to come up! Gack!


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 7, 2007)

I want Garver to sit on my lap. :eat2:


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh my Jeeziz Stan! Nice piece of arm art! It's like a meticulously rendered spectacular piece of pencil art. Well done!

And could you send me a PM too (or I'll PM you now)? I couldn't view the show.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 7, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe I'm just being overly critical of myself.



Don't be! You looked handsome as heck, especially when they had you in the chair. Nothing dorky about how you came across. Plus both you and Deirdra were so eloquent and upbeat! It was hard not to be drawn-in and feel charmed by you two. 

I'm just saying.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Oh my Jeeziz Stan! Nice piece of arm art! It's like a meticulously rendered spectacular piece of pencil art. Well done!
> 
> And could you send me a PM too (or I'll PM you now)? I couldn't view the show.


Wrote you back Les, I'm planning on repaying my membership this week so I'll get my PMs running again soon. What timing for it to expire :doh:



Fascinita said:


> Don't be! You looked handsome as heck, especially when they had you in the chair. Nothing dorky about how you came across. Plus both you and Deirdra were so eloquent and upbeat! It was hard not to be drawn-in and feel charmed by you two.
> 
> I'm just saying.


Thanks Fascinita, I appreciate that.  It's just the Murphy's Law of hair that I'd have such a bad hair day right then and there.

Stan


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 8, 2007)

Stan, you are being way tooooooo hard on yourself. Seriously. Take it from one who been on TV well over 200 times. 

You looked fine. You are a good looking man, not a dork. And you came off as articulate, and comfortable with your love of big women. Which was the point. You did a fine job, so please cut yourself some slack! 

You have no idea how much good these things do. Appearances on TV by folk in fat acceptance touch people's lives and make a difference. So just know that you did a good thing and I'm sure it helped someone. Not only that but you got a cool tat, by Chris Garver. Geez-us....*Chris f'ing Garver!* What I wouldn't give for a tat by Chris.


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi!

Anyone who did NOT see the episode that would LIKE to see it, we are now available for purchase on iTunes! $1.99 buys Deidra and Stan getting inked! LOL

XOXOXO

Deeds


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 9, 2007)

I looked on iTunes but I couldn't find it Deeds! It's season 5, right?? "No Regrets" is the title?

And post a pic of your tat, Deeds!!


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 9, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I looked on iTunes but I couldn't find it Deeds! It's season 5, right?? "No Regrets" is the title?
> 
> And post a pic of your tat, Deeds!!



For some reason, when I click on the insert picture thing...nothing happens!! Is anyone else having trouble with that or is it me???

Yes, it's season five!

Hugs,

Deeds


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 9, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Stan, you are being way tooooooo hard on yourself. Seriously. Take it from one who been on TV well over 200 times.
> 
> ...
> 
> Not only that but you got a cool tat, by Chris Garver. Geez-us....*Chris f'ing Garver!* What I wouldn't give for a tat by Chris.


Thanks for the kudos Sandie, I appreciate it. I think I've recovered from the shock of seeing myself on TV...  Deidra and I had a wonderful experience and as Deidra said, it was surreal... it really was!



Deidrababe said:


> For some reason, when I click on the insert picture thing...nothing happens!! Is anyone else having trouble with that or is it me???
> 
> Yes, it's season five!
> 
> ...



Deidra, more than likely you will have to reduce the images. I've had that happen to me also. The browser seems to go through the motions and does nothing. JPEG images can't be bigger than 117.2 KB, I usually try to make images less than 640 x 480 in size and below 50 KB.


Also, if anybody else who doesn't have cable or is outside of the U.S. would like to see this episode, send me an email (as soon as I pay my membership my PMs will be working again :doh: ) I'll figure out a way for you to see it. It may take a few weeks though...

Don't forget, it will on again next Tuesday at 10pm!

Stan


P.S. I will be visiting family, I won't be online much the next week or so.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey! Your the reason I found this website. I saw the episode last week and didn't realize there was a whole community of FA's! I didn't even know the word existed - I came here to find acceptance in myself as I'm 265lbs and happy, but I notice no one else is happy for me. I've been big my whole life and HAPPY! I'm ashamed to say I had had lap-band because my husband told me I ate too much. On the day of the surgery my step-dad said to me " you can't REALLY be happy that way"........the thing is I WAS! I haven't had a great deal of success with WLS. Why can't I be fat and happy? Why am I letting others dictate my happiness? Now you've given me hope that I CAN BE! Its going to be a struggle on this new path of self-discovery but I want to thank you for both for going on TV as I had no idea this world existed. I'm a little scared of what I'm going to discover - it might end in divorce as I'm sick of my husband always disaproving of me when I'm the same person I was when we got together but those are other issues. Thank you for opening up a new world that shows I can be loved and accepted for exactly who I am - BIG AND BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome to the boards, CandySmooch.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Hey! Your the reason I found this website. I saw the episode last week and didn't realize there was a whole community of FA's! I didn't even know the word existed - I came here to find acceptance in myself as I'm 265lbs and happy, but I notice no one else is happy for me. I've been big my whole life and HAPPY! I'm ashamed to say I had had lap-band because my husband told me I ate too much. On the day of the surgery my step-dad said to me " you can't REALLY be happy that way"........the thing is I WAS! I haven't had a great deal of success with WLS. Why can't I be fat and happy? Why am I letting others dictate my happiness? *Now you've given me hope that I CAN BE!* Its going to be a struggle on this new path of self-discovery but I want to thank you for both for going on TV as I had no idea this world existed. I'm a little scared of what I'm going to discover - it might end in divorce as I'm sick of my husband always disaproving of me when I'm the same person I was when we got together but those are other issues. Thank you for opening up a new world that shows I can be loved and accepted for exactly who I am - BIG AND BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!



^ And that is what it's all about. 

*EDIT:* And yes, welcome aboard.


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> For some reason, when I click on the insert picture thing...nothing happens!! Is anyone else having trouble with that or is it me???
> 
> Yes, it's season five!
> 
> ...



Check to make sure your pop-up blocker isn't on. That's usually the problem when mine won't work.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 11, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Hey! Your the reason I found this website. I saw the episode last week and didn't realize there was a whole community of FA's! I didn't even know the word existed - I came here to find acceptance in myself as I'm 265lbs and happy, but I notice no one else is happy for me. I've been big my whole life and HAPPY! I'm ashamed to say I had had lap-band because my husband told me I ate too much. On the day of the surgery my step-dad said to me " you can't REALLY be happy that way"........the thing is I WAS! I haven't had a great deal of success with WLS. Why can't I be fat and happy? Why am I letting others dictate my happiness? Now you've given me hope that I CAN BE! Its going to be a struggle on this new path of self-discovery but I want to thank you for both for going on TV as I had no idea this world existed. I'm a little scared of what I'm going to discover - it might end in divorce as I'm sick of my husband always disaproving of me when I'm the same person I was when we got together but those are other issues. Thank you for opening up a new world that shows I can be loved and accepted for exactly who I am - BIG AND BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!




What Chimpi said. Stan, Deeds... THIS is why you should be SO FREAKIN PROUD of yourselves. I'm just so damn happy to be here.  CandySmooch, WELCOME. I'm so glad you found us! 

*big fat hugs* 
Melina


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks all - I'm happy to have found this place and look forward to communicating with everyone!


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 12, 2007)

CandySmooch said:


> Hey! Your the reason I found this website. I saw the episode last week and didn't realize there was a whole community of FA's! I didn't even know the word existed -
> ...


I'm glad the Miami Ink show introduced you to Dimensions and size acceptance! I think the most important thing is getting people to accept themselves, know that they are beautiful and show that there are people who appreciate beauty in all sizes!

Welcome to Dimensions CandySmooch! I look forward to seeing your posts and hope you make good lifelong friendships here and have fun!





Don't forget, the show will be repeating again tomorrow for those who missed it the first time around!



Stan


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes, welcome aboard Candy! I'm so glad you enjoyed the show and that you now realize that you can be beautiful at any size!

XOXOX

Deeds

TAHDAH, I can do the click and add picture thing! It WAS the pop up blocker!!!! Thanks Ashley!!!!!!!!






The Tattoo, up close and personal




As you can see, depending on the position of my body, she looks fatter at some angles!!!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice picture of your pretty back Deeds, and great tatt! What a fun expeirence for you both!! We're proud of you and Stan for doing such a good job representing us all!!


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 12, 2007)

Deidra - I too have always wanted to get a fat pinup of myself tattooed and can't wait to do the same thing except I want that sexy Nunez to do mine! I'm going to add you to myspace - can't wait to get to know you more and just wanted to tell you how your inner confidence was the most beautiful thing I've seen in a long time! I'm so proud to be a fat chick and I look forward to turning a new leaf over in my life and forgetting what the world & my husband thinks of me.

Stan - too loved your tattoo - can you post some pics of it here? Thanks for the welcome and I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 13, 2007)

So has anyone been able to download the episode from iTunes?? I can't even find the thing in their season 5! Would love to view this pup.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 13, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> So has anyone been able to download the episode from iTunes?? I can't even find the thing in their season 5! Would love to view this pup.



Here, B... this is a screen shot of the store with the preview of the episode playing. It's the name on the top of the preview window that you're looking for. 

View attachment Picture-1.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Here, B... this is a screen shot of the store with the preview of the episode playing. It's the name on the top of the preview window that you're looking for.



So the episode is called "Yogi and Nunez Break"???? Where'd that name come from?? I was searching season 5 for "No Regrets"! 

What a doll you iz, A.M.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 13, 2007)

OMG. I missed the whole thing. But I am watching it right now on TLC. 

You both look great! You both did great. 

What a riot! Way to go!


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like you both had an excellant time!! The tatts are amazing too!

Congrats!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd give you guys a little heads up on a wee problem with tatting. Things are not always roses & lollipops, unfortunately. (We meerkats have to watch out after each other.) And to those of you who say - tatting has been around since ancient times. Sailors got tatoos in the navy - polynesian warriors were tatooed all over, african men were tatoos with knives & charcoal and the all did fine. Yes - but MRSA - really nasty staph infections just started popping up outside of the hospital settings - schools, locker rooms & yes, even tatoo parlours. These staph infections can kill a healthy young person within days and the staph are resistant most antibiotics. Plus, the antibiotics that might work today, may not work in the future (the bacteria evolve more resistance).

The CDC (Center for Disease Control) last year, 2006, issued a report on *MRSA - Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus Skin Infections occuring in conjunction with tatoos. * You can view a copy of the report at

http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/mm5524a3.htm

(This is a quote from that document
The cases in this report involved persons who received services from unlicensed tattooists who reportedly did not follow proper infection-control precautions recommended by tattoo industry groups and local and state regulators. These recommendations include following infection-control standard precautions and using sterilized or single-use equipment, including needles, tattoo guns, and ink supplies. Persons considering getting a tattoo should be aware of the potential for CA-MRSA infection associated with unlicensed tattooists. .....and should only use the services of a licensed tattooist who follows proper infection-control procedures.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> ...
> (This is a quote from that document
> The cases in this report involved persons who received services from unlicensed tattooists who reportedly did not follow proper infection-control precautions recommended by tattoo industry groups and local and state regulators. These recommendations include following infection-control standard precautions and using sterilized or single-use equipment, including needles, tattoo guns, and ink supplies. Persons considering getting a tattoo should be aware of the potential for CA-MRSA infection associated with unlicensed tattooists. .....and should only use the services of a licensed tattooist who follows proper infection-control procedures.



We're just livin' dangerously Moore2me... what can I say.  One thing I have to say about 305 Ink (the tat shop), they were probably as hygienic as a tattoo shop could be. What's interesting... tattoos are technically considered a surgical procedure because the tattoo machine has a needle that injects the ink into your skin. On the picture I posted earlier where I'm standing next to Chris Garver, the bandage on my arm is a meat packing wrap. They said this is the best way to keep the tattoos from oozing and getting bacteria on the wound, better than plastic wrap that most tat shops give you. I'll leave it at that before completely grossing everybody out.

I went onto iTunes and got the episode! It is the top selling one from the other episodes that came up on the search. Basically like Les said, you go to the "iTunes Store" click on "TV Shows" and search "Yogi and Nunez Break", "Miami Ink" and you'll find it. It's a buck ninety-nine.

I also wanted to thank Rowan for posting (in another thread) that she also saw us on another show called "The Soup" on "E!" Network. Not to give that show free advertising, they apparently lampooned Deidra and I in a not so flattering way. The lady who does our daycare also mentioned that she saw me on that show. The downside of "fame" I suppose... If our message gets under the skin of some people who are against size acceptance, I suppose that is further proof that our message was sucessful and had an impact.

I enjoyed this experience, I'd do it again in a heartbeat given the chance. Next time though... nobody is going to put hairspray on me!


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh the Soup Episode...

Yeah, I saw it...but they actually didn't mention me at all! I was surprised to say the least.

They did however "lampoon" you Stan. It was not pretty. Sorry.

Deeds


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I said this to Stan already, but I thought the Soup! mention was really quite good (in a perverse way). It was simple shot from the episode of Stan saying something flattering about his wife's body, then the host making a fat joke. Simple as that. 

However, Stan's message was loud and clear--he thinks fat women are hot! And he made it not once, but twice on cable. 

It was such an easy joke to make, and not creative. 

I think it's great that our Stan got onto Soup with his 5 seconds of fame and I wouldn't be surprised in the least if a bunch of people saw that and went to find the episode. 

And lastly, Eff the haters.


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 14, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I said this to Stan already, but I thought the Soup! mention was really quite good (in a perverse way). It was simple shot from the episode of Stan saying something flattering about his wife's body, then the host making a fat joke. Simple as that.
> 
> However, Stan's message was loud and clear--he thinks fat women are hot! And he made it not once, but twice on cable.
> 
> ...




I guess it just made me mad that they had to be so rude about his wife. She was not even on the show. 

I guess if you look at it like no publicity is bad publicity....you've got a point that someone could seek out the show in a good way to find size acceptance...so...let's hope for that.



Deeds


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 14, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Just thought I'd give you guys a little heads up on a wee problem with tatting. Things are not always roses & lollipops, unfortunately. (We meerkats have to watch out after each other.) And to those of you who say - tatting has been around since ancient times. Sailors got tatoos in the navy - polynesian warriors were tatooed all over, african men were tatoos with knives & charcoal and the all did fine. Yes - but MRSA - really nasty staph infections just started popping up outside of the hospital settings - schools, locker rooms & yes, even tatoo parlours. These staph infections can kill a healthy young person within days and the staph are resistant most antibiotics. Plus, the antibiotics that might work today, may not work in the future (the bacteria evolve more resistance).
> 
> The CDC (Center for Disease Control) last year, 2006, issued a report on *MRSA - Methicillin-Resistant Staphylococcus aureus Skin Infections occuring in conjunction with tatoos. * You can view a copy of the report at
> 
> ...



I was diagnosed with MRSA 3 years ago.....and it was NOT from any of my tattoos!

Tattoo shops use sterilization machines found in hospitals....(sp?) Autoclave machines.....and use single use needles.

I spent SO MUCH time in the hospital...and yes, it sucked and was horrible and I could have died. BUT...I didn't....I am MRSA free now and have been for 3 years.

I think the Gym is a bigger risk than a tattoo shop! LOL

Deeds

Thanks for the post though......people should ALWAYS be careful about ANYTHING that could cause illness!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 14, 2007)

i have to say: the bit on 'the soup' about stan and his wife made me SO, so angry. just livid. and normally i'm pretty good at tuning out/forgetting the fat jokes i see in the media. not so much, this time. 
and at first i couldn't tell if it was because i have such great personal affection for stan (and by extension, his wife), and i'm such a mama bear when people insult my friends personally, or if it was because i just LIKED joel mchale and that show quite a bit and now i wish i could take back every single time i've ever laughed at one of their jokes. but then i figured it out: the soup is there to make fun of stupid things on TV. they themselves say so all the time: we exist to make jokes about people who go on TV and say/do incredibly retarded things. yet their bit about stan was just stan saying how beautiful he thinks his wife's body is. that's it. and they proceed to ridicule her size, question where the artist will draw her 'blowhole', etc etc etc. as if stan just admitting that he loves his wife's body is just the DUMBEST thing they've ever heard, and it would be just IMPOSSIBLE to let it slide without ridiculing him on the show for it. it made me physically nauseous. not that it will do any good, but i'm never watching that show again.


----------



## Calcbunny (Nov 14, 2007)

I just want to say thanks for being true to yourselves and shouting it out for all to hear.

I searched you out Stan and Diedra after I saw Miami Ink last night...a show I never watch, but I was really interested in your story. Being fluffy and voluptuous myself, it made me happy to see you two. You looked great, sounded intelligent, and were a true inspiration for the many of us out there that thought we were alone.


----------



## Ash (Nov 14, 2007)

And THIS is why it made me cry. ^


----------



## Suze (Nov 14, 2007)

I so wish someone could put this up on youtube. I dont have that channel


----------



## Spanky (Nov 14, 2007)

Stan, I couldn't PM you so I must go public with my love. 

You are my hero. :bow:

Both Diedrababe being publicly comfortable and proud of her body and Stan publicly declaring his love for fat women were so great. I can only relate better as an FA like Stan but you deserve every bit of praise and adulation you are receiving.

Eff Soup. Just cheap jokes that last a second. What you did will last a long time. Definitely in my heart.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with Spanky. Screw the Soup. They blow. They even make fun of Liz Taylor, which in Buffie's book is a crime punishable by death. Thou shalt respect thine Liz. 

Deeds and Stan, you have both clearly brought smiles for miles to faces around here and continue to do so. 

There's always going to be some bonehead lurking around the corner, at the ready with a cheap, tired joke. Sucks to be them. The Soup comments were incredibly stale, especially for "fat" jokes. Fat = whale ha ha ha that's so clever bet no one thought of that before ha ha ha. I hope they fire that writer!

Focusing back on the positive... Seeing plus-size appreciation on regular old TV is far too rare an occurrence, however I'm STILL thrilled by what the two of you did and hope for re-runs!

Hugs Hugs Again More Hugs!


----------



## Deidrababe (Nov 15, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I so wish someone could put this up on youtube. I dont have that channel



Someone did!!!!

Someone from Myspace sent me a link to it! They only put up the stuff with me and Stan!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/deidrabbwfan

A condensed version of the show, but if you want to just see us....this is a good link!

XOXOX

Deeds


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 15, 2007)

TearInYourHand said:


> Oh wow! Miami Ink is one of my favorite shows on TV! I love Kat Von D (one of the tattoo artists). :wubu: It's the kind of show that just suuuuucks you in. I just love hearing everyone's stories and reasons why they're getting the tatts.
> 
> I have one tattoo, and I don't think I want to get another. I love my one tat so much!!! I have always heard that getting them is addicting, but I'm so content with mine. If I wanted another though, I'd be all over this.



Kat Von D isn't on there anymore she has her own show LA Ink........


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Nov 15, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Someone did!!!!
> 
> Someone from Myspace sent me a link to it! They only put up the stuff with me and Stan!!!!
> 
> ...


You looked awesome on the show!! and you were awesome!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 15, 2007)

BBWDREAMLOVER said:


> You looked awesome on the show!! and you were awesome!



I will second that.
Thanks for the link, Deidra. You both did spectacular. And Stan was as nerdy and cool as I thought he'd be. Awesome job!  Deidra had the best shirt on that she could have worn for the show. Bright, pink, girlie, and form fitting. Wonderful job, both of you!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 15, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Someone did!!!!
> 
> Someone from Myspace sent me a link to it! They only put up the stuff with me and Stan!!!!
> 
> ...



OH my gosh! Thank you for posting the link to the YouTube video. I know I'm way behind on this thread, but I was soo bummed when I found out I wasnt going to be able to watch the show. So now I have watched it. You both looked awesome! Stan you were hilarious talking about how your wife might kick your ass if the model didn't look something like her. Deidra, you were so bubbly and happy and positive! I can't explain how happy this show made me.  Thanks you guys!


----------



## Suze (Nov 15, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Someone did!!!!
> 
> Someone from Myspace sent me a link to it! They only put up the stuff with me and Stan!!!!
> 
> ...



thanks!!
.....................


----------



## Friday (Nov 15, 2007)

Saw the show, saw the cranky people on Soup...I think they're hungry. It makes them pissy.

Nice job kids (and Stan, you're not a spaz).


----------



## Bafta1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Deidrababe said:


> Someone did!!!!
> 
> Someone from Myspace sent me a link to it! They only put up the stuff with me and Stan!!!!
> 
> ...




That was fantastic!! Just beautiful. And Stan - well done on getting the "dimensional" tattoo! 

I think you are both amazing!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 15, 2007)

*Loved the Clip.Thanks for posting. Deidra and Stan you were both great. *


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 15, 2007)

I have never had a tatoo, nor have I had anything pierced. If I were going to have a tatoo it would be one of my lady love Melanie on my arm or something.

Dravenhawk


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 16, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I said this to Stan already, but I thought the Soup! mention was really quite good (in a perverse way). It was simple shot from the episode of Stan saying something flattering about his wife's body, then the host making a fat joke. Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Deidrababe said:


> …
> 
> I guess if you look at it like no publicity is bad publicity....you've got a point that someone could seek out the show in a good way to find size acceptance...so...let's hope for that.
> 
> ...





Buffie said:


> …
> 
> Focusing back on the positive... Seeing plus-size appreciation on regular old TV is far too rare an occurrence, however I'm STILL thrilled by what the two of you did and hope for re-runs!
> 
> ...



Again, thanks for the support AFG, and thanks for the kind words Buffie. You all are definitely right. The publicity, whether good or bad is probably helpful for fat acceptance, even if my wife and I were being ridiculed. It’s like anything, either people get it or they don’t, they agree or disagree but one way or another, this is a brief opportunity to get people thinking about fat acceptance. Thanks Deidra for posting the link to the YouTube clip.






elle camino said:


> i have to say: the bit on 'the soup' about stan and his wife made me SO, so angry. just livid. and normally i'm pretty good at tuning out/forgetting the fat jokes i see in the media. not so much, this time.
> 
> and at first i couldn't tell if it was because i have such great personal affection for stan (and by extension, his wife), and i'm such a mama bear when people insult my friends personally
> …


Thanks for the support Elle, I appreciate it. The fact that the “humor” attempted by “The Soup” was so callus and from what I hear (and you said) not very creative, hopefully that will blunt the negative aspect.





Calcbunny said:


> I just want to say thanks for being true to yourselves and shouting it out for all to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> I searched you out Stan and Diedra after I saw Miami Ink last night...a show I never watch, but I was really interested in your story. Being fluffy and voluptuous myself, it made me happy to see you two. You looked great, sounded intelligent, and were a true inspiration for the many of us out there that thought we were alone.


Adding to what Ashley wrote, I’m glad that Deidra and I had this opportunity to get this message out. Every time I read a message like what you wrote it confirms that going on the show was a worthwhile thing to do.




Spanky said:


> Stan, I couldn't PM you so I must go public with my love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chimpi said:


> I will second that.
> 
> Thanks for the link, Deidra. You both did spectacular. And Stan was as nerdy and cool as I thought he'd be. Awesome job!  Deidra had the best shirt on that she could have worn for the show. Bright, pink, girlie, and form fitting. Wonderful job, both of you!





Bafta1 said:


> That was fantastic!! Just beautiful. And Stan - well done on getting the "dimensional" tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are both amazing!!!





tonynyc said:


> *Loved the Clip.Thanks for posting. Deidra and Stan you were both great. *


Thanks Spanky, Chimpi, Bafta and Tony. It’s great also being supported by other FAs. We are all a part of this, that’s what makes Dimensions the fun and interesting place that it is. Just returning the love Spanky &#8216;ol man, and I’m glad I lived up to my reputation Chimpi, I have an image to maintain…



BigCutieSasha said:


> OH my gosh! Thank you for posting the link to the YouTube video. I know I'm way behind on this thread, but I was soo bummed when I found out I wasnt going to be able to watch the show. So now I have watched it. You both looked awesome! Stan you were hilarious talking about how your wife might kick your ass if the model didn't look something like her. Deidra, you were so bubbly and happy and positive! I can't explain how happy this show made me.  Thanks you guys!


Speaking of old man…  Thank you for the kind words and reps Sasha, I appreciate it.





Friday said:


> …
> 
> Nice job kids (and Stan, you're not a spaz).



Thanks Friday, I appreciate it. I’ve been working on the self-esteem thing. I think finally and honestly believe that I’m not a spaz, I’ve been practicing…

I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz, I’m not a spaz…

See… 






Dravenhawk said:


> I have never had a tatoo, nor have I had anything pierced. If I were going to have a tatoo it would be one of my lady love Melanie on my arm or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Dravenhawk


The one thing I didn’t expect was the amount of support I have received, not only from the folks here, but also from people on the street (during the summer when I wore tank-top shirts…) when they saw the tattoo. I have received so many good comments from both men and women!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 16, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ive been working on the self-esteem thing. I think finally and honestly believe that Im not a spaz, Ive been practicing
> 
> Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz, Im not a spaz
> 
> See



No disrespect to "Mrs. Stan"...but I think you're a HOTTIE! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 17, 2007)

LOVED that clip! You two are great people. 

I keep laughing about "It's a hell of a bum!" lol 

This was definitely a positive swing on things. Thanks guys!


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you Dbabe for posting the link, i loved the clip and thought you both came through so well...thank you for that...Dianna


----------



## Red (Nov 30, 2007)

This is brilliant, I was well chuffed when I saw this. Great work Stan and Deidra!
It truly was a 'dimensional' interpretation of your design, well said!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 4, 2007)

Red said:


> This is brilliant, I was well chuffed when I saw this. Great work Stan and Deidra!
> It truly was a 'dimensional' interpretation of your design, well said!



Thanks for the complement Red!

There is something I have to confess, I'm actually dumber than I look... When I said the tattoo was very "dimensional" it was right after I told Chris Garver that his shading looked very 3-dimensional. It didn't dawn on me at the time to slip in a cryptic reference about Dimensions.

Also, I got an email from the Tattoo Johnny website, they would like to post some pictures of Deidra and I (I'm basically sending the same pictures I've posted here...) I'm going to send a PM to Deidra and see if she also wants to post some pictures there. I'll post a direct link.

http://www.tattoojohnny.com/


----------



## sunnie1653 (Dec 4, 2007)

I love the Tattoo Johnny website!! <3


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm so glad this was posted on YOUTUBE, you guys were great! Hmm maybe my next tattoo will be a fat girl tattoo.. both of y'alls ( hmmmm) looked great!!! lol :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2008)

Just a note to anyone who hasn't seen this or would like to see it again - it's on TLC tonight as a rerun in the 8pm EST hour, which means it will rerun later tonight as well. 

Episode is called "No Regrets".


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 8, 2008)

I am watching it again right now, and you know what I just noticed? Deidra has a lot of love for fat admiring guys on this show. She basically says "guys like Stan" rule, about seven or eight times. So for any guy who read that article from the SF newspaper and felt belittled, here is the counterpart, on national TV, proclaiming how awesome you all are.

Deidra, kudos again. And Stan, too, of course!


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I am watching it again right now, and you know what I just noticed? Deidra has a lot of love for fat admiring guys on this show. She basically says "guys like Stan" rule, about seven or eight times. So for any guy who read that article from the SF newspaper and felt belittled, here is the counterpart, on national TV, proclaiming how awesome you all are.
> 
> Deidra, kudos again. And Stan, too, of course!



Yes, I do have a lot of love for FAs!

They do a lot of editing on the show....I can assure you, but I did say all those things about Stan...and any other man who loves fatties...

The sad editing is that I said "Guys like Stan and Stephen" each time I said anything about FAs in general and Stephen landed on the editing room floor!

So, to Stephen and any other FA that should have been mentioned...and I guess that means ALL OF YOU, You rock!

XOXOX

Deeds


----------

